#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Александр Пятигорский. лекции по философии буддизма

## Melnik

Александр Пятигорский. лекции по философии буддизма

Первая лекция.
Буддизм – религия и философия древнеиндийской интеллектуально-аскетической элиты.
1. Религия и философия; два лица и две стороны так называемого раннего исторического буддизма. Что такое исторический буддизм?
2. Отрицание историзма как уход от истории своей страны и истории мира в целом. Уход – определяющая черта буддийского аскетизма.
3. Древнеиндийский интеллектуализм как способ радикального изменения своей собственной, личной, и одновременно общественной жизни индивида.
4. Буддизм как радикально новая (для древней Индии) версия религии.

Вторая лекция.
Срединность – первая аксиома буддийской философии.
1. Понятие и категория срединности в древнеиндийской философии.
2. Срединность – высшее философское состояние мыслящего человека.
3. Благородный Восьмеричный Срединный Путь как исходная позиция любого философствования в буддизме.
4. Что такое «Благородный»?

Третья лекция.
Буддизм – философия страдания и избавления от страдания. Страдание – вторая аксиома буддийской философии. Четыре истины о страдании.
1. Аксиома страдания. Страдание в буддизме является бытийным, а не субъективным психологическим состоянием. Объективность страдания в буддийской философии.
2. Кто или что страдает? Понятие субъекта, индивида и личности в буддийской философии.
3. Ранние наметки буддийской философской антропологии.

http://mx1.ru/~andy/lea/

----------


## Melnik

Взято отсюда:
http://dominik-111.livejournal.com/20495.html

выложил ЖЖ юзер:
essence_mein

----------


## Kacou lad

Огромнейшее спасибо!!

правда качество жаль кака ))

----------


## Skyku

Пока послушал только первые файлы. 
Вроде и лекции по философии буддизма запланированы на апрель.

Но все равно - очень и интересно и приятно. Прямо таки бальзам на душу  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

Skyku, насколько я понимаю, это лекции прочитанные Пятигорским в московском Музее Востока в начале октября.

----------


## Skyku

> Skyku, насколько я понимаю, это лекции прочитанные Пятигорским в московском Музее Востока в начале октября.


Значит уже двое так понимают (и названия файлов я заметил)

Я ведь о содержании, указанном в №1.

----------


## Tiop

Понятно, а в №1 это и сказано (про апрель) ? Если верить названию, то это июньские лекции.

----------


## Skyku

> Понятно, а в №1 это и сказано (про апрель) ? Если верить названию, то это июньские лекции.


В 
 01. Piatigorskiy (1)..> 13-Oct-2006 19:26  3.6M  
 02. Piatigorskiy (2)..> 13-Oct-2006 19:26  122K  
 03. Piatigorskiy.mp3    13-Oct-2006 19:34  7.0M
речи о буддизме не ведется.

а в 1 Пятигорский  (03.10.06) .WAV Пятигорский и говорит что вот начинает предварительный цикл лекций. И очень хочет именно по буддизму прочесть, что будет наверное в апреле.

Но буддийского подхода в философствовании касается и в них.

Понравилось (по памяти):

...
Декарт определил Я через Я мыслю - следовательно существую.
Буддийские же философы, кстати чтоб вы знали, они жуткие зануды цепляющиеся к словам, уточнили бы:
Т. е. я существую пока мыслю?

А мы с вами знаем, что процесс мышления не явялется неприрывным. Мы ведь не постоянно что-то думаем?
...

----------


## Melnik

короче, друзья мои, ЖЖ юзер essence_mein дополнил следущее:

вообщем существует 1 версия 4 лекции в Российской экономической школе (популярные )
и 2 версия 4 Лекции Пятигорского, прочитанные им в музее Народов Востока ( более научные )

версии отличаются так что советую их все скачать
---------------------------------------------------------------------
1 версия 4 лекции в Российской экономической школе( популярные )
http://mx1.ru/~andy/lea/
-------------------------------------------------------------------

4 Лекции Пятигорского, прочитанные им в музее Народов Востока

http://rapidshare.de/files/36736665/VOICE005.MP3 1
http://rapidshare.de/files/36736667/VOICE019.MP3 2
http://rapidshare.de/files/36736669/VOICE021.MP3 3 лекция
http://rapidshare.de/files/37359209/VOICE022.MP3 4 

Философия и психология - лекция А.М. Пятигорского по ссылке http://www.2shared.com/file/1632493/...or_111006.html

Примечание. Чтобы скачать с рапидашаре, надо пойти по ссылке, потом промотать вниз и нажать на кнопку "free".Затем подождать около минуты и вписать буквы/цифры на картинке.
Возможно сообщение:
Leider sind alle Festplatten von RapidShare.de derzeit voll.
"К сожалению все жесткие диски Рапидшары заполнены."

Попробуйте позже.

----------


## Melnik

И еще.
Вроде бы авторы не в восторге от выкладывания файлов в сети, так что качаем резво или копируем ссылки себе :-)
И делаем хорошие пожелания всем.

Долго лежать тема не будет.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

Список вопросов в Вашем первом посте это структура лекций в Музее Народов Востока.

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

А часто Пятигорский читает лекции? Где можно узнать расписание?
Я много про него слышал от очень уважаемого мной человека, хотел бы послушать его.
Я слышал что Пятигорский в Лондоне живет (или работает)

----------


## Shanti

Послушал 1 лекцию, достаточно интересно  :Smilie:  
Единственное что непонятно, почему автор никоим образом не упомянул раскопки древнеиндийской хараппской цивилизации? Там были сделаны интересные находки, позволяющие судить о высоком культурном развитии доарийских племён.

----------


## Aion

Александр Пятигорский
 ЛЕКЦИИ ПО БУДДИЙСКОЙ ФИЛОСОФИИ

----------

Иилья (19.09.2009)

----------

